# Fisch grillen



## Bertl85 (15. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte mal fragen, wie man am Besten Fisch grillt!?!
Welche Gewürze man verwendet und vor allem wie man würzt, da ich da schon viel Unterschiedliches gehört habe (innen oder außen)

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!

Servus, Bertl


----------



## Bertl85 (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Kann mir denn wirklich niemand helfen!
Hatte immer das Problem, dass der Fisch angebrannt ist und dann auseinandergefallen!


----------



## Mühle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ich hab immer gern meine selbstgefangenen Portionsbachforellen auf den Grill gelegt, wenn andere ihren fettigen Würstchen dort liegen hatten. Hab etwas Alufolie unter den Fisch gelegt und an allen Seiten nach oben gebogen, so dass das Fett, was ich zugegeben hatte, nicht auf die Kohlen laufen konnte. So konnte der Fisch schön in dem bißchen Fett vor sich hin schmurgeln. Irgendwann hab ich ihn gewendet. Mit der Alufolie brennt er auch nicht fest nach meiner Erfahrung. Gewürzt hab ich meist nur mit Zitrone, Salz und Pfeffer. Kann aber sicher noch mehr dran.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Mühle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Achso, vergessen! Gewürzt hab ich hauptsächlich innen. Da kann man auch noch schön ein paar Kräuterzweiglein reinlegen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Bertl85 (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ist das dann ganz normale Alufolie (z.B. Aldi oder so) oder irgend ne spezielle Grill-Alufolie?


----------



## Mühle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ich hab ganz normale Alufolie genommen. Die ist zwar danach auch unten total schwarz und nicht mehr für einen zweiten Fisch zu verwenden, aber es hat halt immer gut geklappt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es für diese Zwecke auch was besseres gibt. Der Fisch ist, wenn's z.B. ne Portionsforelle ist, auch schneller als in der Pfanne fertig. Es herrschen ja da ganz andere Temperaturen! Dadurch bleibt er, wenn man ihn rechtzeitig runternimmt, noch schön saftig.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Bertl85 (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

@Mühle: Vielen Dank für die Tips! Werd's die kommenden Tage mal ausprobieren!

Schönes Wochenende noch, mfG, Bertl


----------



## Mühle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Jo, und Dir Guten Apettit! Probieren geht ohnehin über Studieren!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Tosch75 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ganz gut sind auch diese aus draht gebogenen Fischformen. Dort kannst du den Fisch reinklemmen und hast keine probleme beim wenden.  Wenn Du Filet hast, kannst du ihn schön in alufolie  legen und in Kräuterbutter garen.  Ich habe auch schon Forellen filetiert, in Stücke geschnitten und dann mit garnelen auf einen Schaschlikspies gezogen, dass ganze dann über einen tag in öl, knoblauch und Basilikum eingelegt. habe es dann ganz normal gegrillt .. is absolut lecker.


----------



## waldfee (17. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Also wenn ich was empfehlen kann dann isses nen schönen Barsch mit Salz,Pfeffer und Zitrone sowohl innen und außen ordentlich würzen dann in Alufolie richtig gut verpacken und dann direkt ind die glühende Kohle damit! Abgesehen von den paar Gräten die man gut verschmerzen kann hast du nach´n paar Minuten ein Essen wie in nem 5 Sterne Reastaurant!
MfG


----------



## sbiro (30. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ich grille den immer so wie ich es Kroatien in einem Restaurant gesehen habe, da habe ich dem Koch mal über die Schulter geschaut.

Den Fisch paar mal einschneiden, da kommt dann nachher das Würzöl rein. Den Fisch in das oben erwähnte Drahtgeflecht legen und auf den Gill damit. Nun zu der Würzung, man nehme ein gutes Olivenöl, Salz, Pfeffer, spritzer Zitrone, viel Petersilie gehackt und viel gehackten Knobi. Den Fisch mit einem Pinsel während des Grillens damit bestreichen. Aber Vorsicht, wenn das Öl in die Glut kommt kann es mal zu hübschen Flammen kommen.
Das Würzöl kann dann auch gut auf den Tisch stellen und beim Essen noch was nachwürzen, ich war in Kroatein so begeistert, dass ich 3 mal dort die Fischgrillplatte bestellt habe.  
Ich habe das dann zu Hause mit Forellen gemacht, sehr gut.


----------



## chippog (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

fange und grille eigentlich immer nur meeresfische und da ganz bestimmte arten. seewolf/kattfisch, lumb, seeteufel und lachs, aber auch knurrhahn, seeskorpion, hering und makrele. sehr gute dienste leistet mir dabei das schon oben erwähnte fisch- oder auch andersförmige drahtteil, mit dem du mit einem griff den fisch oder das filet umdrehen kannst! die oben genannten fische haben bis auf die makrele und den hering den vorteil recht fest im fleisch zu sein, was das nichtauseinanderfallen beim grillen erklärt. deshalb empfehle ich diese arten auch ohne alufolie wärmstens. vorher marinieren kann recht lecker sein. chippog


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Also ich grille meinen Fisch immer in Folie.

Ich nehme dazu fertige Filets,salze und pfeffere sie leicht,dann kommen Zwiebelringe und Poree rauf.Dann gebe ich noch ein Stück Butter hinzu und wickel alles gut in Folie ein.

Ist sowas von legger. #6


----------



## fishermax (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Ich hab letztes Jahr in Kroatien verschiedene Fischarten selber gegrillt, z.B. Meerjunker, Drachenköpfe, Makrelen und noch n Paar undefinierbare (aber leckere  !) silberne Arten. Wir ham se ohne Alufolie einfach auf den Rost gelegt und vorher innen und außen mit Olivenöl bestrichen und mit Salz ausgerieben.
War sehr lecker! :g , kanns nur weiterempfehlen!

Gruß Max


----------



## feedex (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Als kleines Extra machen sich mediterrane Kräuter wie Oregano, Basilikum und auch Rosmarin sehr gut. Natürlich darf dann der unvermeidliche Knoblauch nicht fehlen! Soweit verfügbar nehme ich Alles frisch und nicht getrocknet.

Die Gewürze gebe ich immer in den Fisch, zusätzlich das Übliche wie Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone.


----------



## chippog (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

vor allem wenn ich neue fischarten (am liebsten selber gefangen, weil ich dann weiss, dass sie frisch sind!) zubereite, ist für mich grillen nicht die methode der wahl, ausnahme ganzen ausgenommenen und gereinigten fisch mit etwas salz und zur not etwas fett in aluminiumfolie bei nicht zu hoher hitze. denn schliesslich will ich den geschmack erleben und nicht weggrillen oder wegwürzen, vor allem nicht mit zitrone, feedex, die bei frischem fisch wirklich nicht nötig ist, da sie den feinen eben nicht "fischigen" geschmack vom frischfisch übertüncht. wer unbedingt will, kann sich ja nachher immer noch zitrone über den zubereiteten fisch träufeln... wenn ich dann weiss, wie der fisch an sich schmeckt, kann ich auch besser entscheiden, ob und welche kräuter und gewürze am besten passen.


----------



## Nauke (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fisch grillen*

Waren schon paar interessante Tips bei. #h 

Ich Grille Fisch in Alufolie.

Den Fisch würze ich nur mit Zitronenpfeffer, etwas Butter und Petersilie
dazu, schön einwickeln und rauf aufn Grill.
Ein, zwei mal wenden und fertig.--- legger #6  #h


----------

